# Do You Like Your Own Bedroom?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

One's bedroom is an important place for many. It's the place where we rest, perhaps study, perhaps entertain and overall, generally to relax.

Are you happy with your own bedroom? Now I am aware that many members might be away from home, so please answer this question as best as you can by referring to your bedroom that you consider as "home".


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You forgot one important aspect.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Been away at relatives of my wife for over 2 weeks and I MISS MY BEDROOM


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> You forgot one important aspect.


The only thing which makes the bedroom any more special than any other room in the house


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I try to not share my bedroom with Mr Bean mostly.....................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I share my bedroom with _one other person_ so it's not really my own.:angel:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like my bedroom a lot. I do a lot of human research there....Masters & Johnson stuff.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

It's the only other room with enough space for my digital piano, which can be a distraction from going to bed on time. The room also needs redecorating.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I would like it more if it wasn't so dang hot, which is a problem because I'm a very warm sleeper. My air vent is covered by my dresser, which I can't put anywhere else because the room isn't big enough. Even with a duct over the vent blowing the air out from under the dresser, AND a floor fan blowing that cool air into the room, my room averages about 76 degrees F at night, and 80 or 81 during the day. Needless to say, I don't spend a whole lot of time in there except to sleep, and then, I use only a thin blanket and have my ceiling fan and that floor fan blowing right on me. 
Other than that it suits me fine.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder if folks listen to a lot of classical music in their bedrooms. I suspect many would do.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> I wonder if folks listen to a lot of classical music in their bedrooms. I suspect many would do.


Why would you do that when you have a huge stereo system with subwoofers in your lounge room?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a great bedroom! It was painted an ugly dark brown when we moved in six years ago, so my husband and I repainted it a nice cream color. We bought all new furniture for the bedroom then too. There is a large sliding glass door facing the West so we get a view of the sunset, if we happen to be in the room at that time. Our goal in a year or two is to build a small porch right off the back. I'd love to sit there in the morning with a cup of coffee, or maybe in the evening with my husband and a glass of wine  It has an ceiling fan which makes sleep quite comfortable

In answer to your question ArtMusic: I listen to classical music in every room of my house, the bedroom being no exception


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

and the bathroom


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I spend about 95% of my life in my bedroom...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, I love my bedroom - it's a quiet retreat. The annoying thing, though, is that four or five years ago I hired someone to redecorate it. It had had a coved ceiling but the pieces had cracked or fallen down, so I asked the decorator not to replace the coving. He said the edges where the wall met the ceiling were too cracked and ragged and he needed to cover them up, so I agreed in the end to him recoving it - he said this time there'd be no problems. 

But the coving is starting to crack and come away from the ceiling again - just as we're thinking of putting our house up for sale...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't really care for it. I sleep there sometimes


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Are you happy with your own bedroom?


_Seriously? _ .


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I miss my bedroom at home. So much more room. Queen-sized bed, full stereo set-up for vinyl, 49" TV. Ever since I've been in college, I've had to either share a bedroom or live in a small apartment bedroom.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The bedroom is used exclusively by the companion animal. I have been relegated to the living room sofa.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes. I like to slosh around in my coconut waterbed.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Yes. I like to slosh around in my coconut waterbed.


It doesn't stain the sox?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> It doesn't stain the sox?


No, that's the coconut milk that does the staining. :devil:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

This must be the strangest poll so far, Art.

No, I prefer the bedroom of that young blond mommy I meet when walking the dog. Chances are negligible that I will ever see it, but one can dream..


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Jos said:


> This must be the strangest poll so far, Art.
> 
> No, I prefer the bedroom of that young blond mommy I meet when walking the dog. Chances are negligible that I will ever see it, *but one can dream..*


That's the spirit!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Jos said:


> This must be the strangest poll so far, Art.
> 
> No, I prefer the bedroom of that young blond mommy I meet when walking the dog. Chances are negligible that I will ever see it, *but one can dream*..





Dr Johnson said:


> *That's the spirit!*


Where there's dreams, there are socks.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Klassik said:


> Where there's dreams, there are socks.


Really? Are you sure?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> Really? Are you sure?


Yes .


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

You don't mean thigh boots, do you?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> You don't mean thigh boots, do you?


Nein. I suppose thigh boots could work, but nein.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm baffled, but that's not unusual.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm baffled, but that's not unusual.


There's no problem with that. Baffles keep the bedroom clean.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Sometimes when moths let themselves into my living room I hide in my bedroom until they get too cosy with a lightbulb and die. So my bedroom is also my moth shelter


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Couchie said:


> Sometimes when moths let themselves into my living room I hide in my bedroom until they get too cosy with a lightbulb and die. So my bedroom is also my moth shelter


Shelter? Sounds more like a moth slaughterhouse to me.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Klassik said:


> Shelter? Sounds more like a moth slaughterhouse to me.


Shelter for myself. The moths can all die


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Obviously the Moths are on the outer


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...why is it that when i see Couchie's avatar... i am suddenly thinking that one of the TC members is secretly a mahou shoujo... which may be ERUKV... wait this is the incorrect post... but it happens all the time...


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I like my bedroom. I have a small Altec Lansing stereo system with speakers on the end tables. I use it to listen to chamber music mostly, because it has insufficient bass. Piano sonatas work too, but not Ravel's _Bolero_.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Antiquarian said:


> I like my bedroom. I have a small Altec Lansing stereo system with speakers on the end tables. I use it to listen to chamber music mostly, because it has insufficient bass. Piano sonatas work too, but not Ravel's _Bolero_.


Clearly you need an upgrade! The ability to play _Bolero_ in the bedroom is very, very important! :devil:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Antiquarian said:


> I like my bedroom. I have a small Altec Lansing stereo system with speakers on the end tables. I use it to listen to chamber music mostly, because it has insufficient bass. Piano sonatas work too, but not Ravel's _Bolero_.


I have a bed in my bedroom.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My bedroom has a music stand and a couple of fiddles in it.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife and I have a huge bedroom, like we could seriously put a couch and a TV in there, possibly a fridge. Actually, we could practically live in there. The thing is, we hardly use it for anything other than sleeping. Even with all the room, we hardly have anything in it, other than a bed and dressers; pretty minimalist. I guess it's psychological; I associate the bedroom with sleeping, and I don't want anything to distract me from that. As for the poll, I love our bedroom.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I love my bedroom, I live on my own and I chose everything in it. I have a purple feature wall behind the black metal bed, pale cream wallpaper everywhere else, a purple carpet, cream curtains and a grey and white or black and white duvet set. Also several pictures and a clock.
There are 2 built-in wardrobes, a chest of drawers and a black dressing-table with mirror.
There’s a small rarely used TV, a small radio/CD system and a bedside portable radio which switches itself off after an hour so I can fall asleep to it.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

T Son of Ander said:


> My wife and I have a huge bedroom, like we could seriously put a couch and a TV in there, possibly a fridge. Actually, we could practically live in there. The thing is, we hardly use it for anything other than sleeping. Even with all the room, we hardly have anything in it, other than a bed and dressers; pretty minimalist. *I guess it's psychological; I associate the bedroom with sleeping, and I don't want anything to distract me from that.* As for the poll, I love our bedroom.


That's the way to do it - what all the sleep experts advise. Unfortunately I have a computer in mine & am often tempted to check up on Bulldog's polls in the middle of the night...


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

My bedroom is quite narrow and sometimes I wish I had more room, but alas for now I have to make due.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

LezLee said:


> I love my bedroom, I live on my own and I chose everything in it. I have a purple feature wall behind the black metal bed, pale cream wallpaper everywhere else, a purple carpet, cream curtains and a grey and white or black and white duvet set. Also several pictures and a clock.
> There are 2 built-in wardrobes, a chest of drawers and a black dressing-table with mirror.
> There's a small rarely used TV, a small radio/CD system and a bedside portable radio which switches itself off after an hour so I can fall asleep to it.


Good to see you, Lez! Hope all is well.

Your bedroom sounds lovely! Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My bedroom is large and does two couches in it a 2 seater and a 3 seater. you never know when they will come in handy but no TV. Pic before we moved in


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow Eddie, that's really your bedroom? That might be bigger than my house!


----------

